# Going back



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

I messed something up, and I'm not sure what did it, but the phone was pretty much unusable. So, I did a factory reset, but I'm still rooted, and some of the problems are still there. How do I unroot (I'm on FF1) and start over? I saw a way using Heimdall, but I'm definitely not programming savy, and I think it's a little beyond me.

Can anybody help me. please? I feel like I want to cry.


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh wait. I just found this:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33800-ff1stockcwmfull-deodexed-rooted-stock/

Wish me luck.


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

It worked!


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

elihanover said:


> It worked!


Yaay, glad you got it working. Comment back if anything doesn't work for you


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

New question: If I want to try and root it again, is CWM still there or do I have to do the Odin thing again?


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

What state-of-being are you at now? Are you on a rooted ROM?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

I installed the *FULL ODEXED UNROOTED STOCK* from the link above.


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

First, you'll have to install CWM Recovery, then flash the rooted stock or the root zip. Both SHOULD work but I'd make a backup before doing either options.


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

What's the best way to make a complete backup?


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

elihanover said:


> What's the best way to make a complete backup?


Use CWM Recovery's backup feature... then TEST IT!!! This version of CWM is known for having issues generating CRC's, but once you get a good one you should be decent shape. There is no other real good way to backup that I have found.


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

What's a CRC? How do I use the back up feature?


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Boot into CWM Recovery and do a backup (also called a Nandroid), it will store it on the SD Card in the cwm (?) directory, ensure you have sufficient space on the card or the backup will fail. The option is right on the main CWM Recovery menu as Backup and Restore.

CRC is Cyclic Redundency Check, a way of making a checksum of a file(s) to compare it to another file or to verify authenticity... it is done automatically. If you perform a backup and try to restore and it give you a message about a CRC or Checksum error, the backup failed.


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

Does that make an exact replica of what's on the phone so that if I mess it up like ***cough cough*** last time ***cough cough***, I can go right back to where I was?


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, an exact copy. All settings, apps, texts, nudes, etc.. will be there.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

EXCEPT the radios... not possible to backup/restore those!!!


----------

